# urinoir



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2002)

faites proprement ici.... tirez la chasse ensuite


----------



## casimir (13 Novembre 2002)

c'est pas adapté a mon gabarit !


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2002)

je confirme c'est beaucoup trop petit


----------



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2002)

je pisse dans les BMW... je l'ai fait une fois une nuit en sortant de boite avec des potes, cette saloperie décapotable trainais devant le parking... ... la macaron est partis lui se fixer sur une deuche... bon la peinture de la BM à morflé à cet endroit... mais le cuir blanc avait un perfum maintenant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Hé beh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est resté dans cet état depuis tout ce temps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regardez moi toutes ces toiles d'araignée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez on nettoye tout çà à l'eau de javel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh par contre y a plus de papier.....si on pouvait demander un financement à MacGénération, çà serait la moindre des choses (déjà que le frigo du bar est de moins en moins rempli !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Hé beh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est resté dans cet état depuis tout ce temps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regardez moi toutes ces toiles d'araignée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez on nettoye tout çà à l'eau de javel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh par contre y a plus de papier.....si on pouvait demander un financement à MacGénération, çà serait la moindre des choses (déjà que le frigo du bar est de moins en moins rempli !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

en plus tu te casse bien la tête,la  GRIBOUILLETTE n'est pas soigneux,il lache ses machins partout et il se fait la malle,comme anarchiste,il est plus que moi


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2003)

y me fait bien rire, ce petit modo nouveau, à rescusciter des threads qu'on avait laissé tomber pour la bonne cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il en a fait du chemin, depuis son premier post sous le pseudo de prérima, à pleurnicher parce qu'il savait pas comment poster de son vrai nom...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

Allez on en remet une couche (si j'ose dire)

Pour les petits besoins du soir,  çà se passe ici








 (je sais c'est connu) 

Ha !! 65000 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui dit mieux !!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2003)

Qui a encore pissé dans ma BMW...


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *Ha !! 65000 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui dit mieux !!  * 

[/QUOTE]
49000, mais c'est la première fois.
Et puis je tient pas bien l'alcool


----------



## sylko (21 Mai 2003)

Ah... Quel bien ça fait!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ha !! 65000 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui dit mieux !!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 69470 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens qu'on va créer une nouvelle section dans le clan m4k


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2003)

75025... pour ma 2e partie. Il faut bien viser dès le début pour avoir les bonus, sinon après c'est trop dur...


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2003)

'tain comme il est dur le 4ème niveau


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2003)

Génial! Je vais m'entrainer ferme en réel, et je reviens dans ces chiottes binaires pour vous battre tous!


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2003)

et vive les serpillères et la Guinness


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Y a plus de papier !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh, les gars, je craque !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous y voilà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Pour les puristes !!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nous y voilà
> 
> ...














 Le chiotte spécail bompat!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








champion du monde des perches tendues jpmiss


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Y a plus de papier !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en voilà:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> en voilà:
> 
> 
> ...



La fée du logis


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2003)

Le papier toilette des heros !!!






*
G.I. Joe, va toujours à la selle
Avec son PQ, il est bien camouflé
....
G.I. Joe, va toujours à la selle
Avec çà il est en sécurité*


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le papier toilette des heros !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
G.I. Joe est toujours attentif
à bien jetter le papier souillé
....
G.I. Joe est toujours attentif
sinon deux fois il va l'utiliser *


----------



## FANREM (30 Septembre 2003)

Non non, c'est ca en verite
 [image]http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/Public/win95pq.pict[/image]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est ca en verite
> [image]http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/Public/win95pq.pict[/image]



T'aurais pas la même en .jpg ou .gif


----------



## FANREM (30 Septembre 2003)

Pardon
http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/Public/win95pq.jpg


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Version Brain Dead


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Novembre 2003)

et oubliez pas de passer l'iEau de Javel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Novembre 2003)

Et évitez de lire l'affiche en même temps... hein les garçons !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Novembre 2003)

pour une lutte efficace contre [sous entendu "l'gros lourd, ça fait des lustres qu'on le sait déjà"] :


----------



## aricosec (25 Novembre 2003)

help,un moderateur s'il vous plait,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> help,un moderateur s'il vous plait,


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2003)

J'étais loin de me douter que sieur aricosec faisait aussi pipi sur les newbies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pas trop mouillé Finn ?_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

Bah bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quelle est la conne qu'as foutu des fleurs ? C'malin çà ..


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bah bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est forcément barbarella..... a cause du 5e mot me dit Macinside


----------



## Alex666 (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille ds un topic sur l'urinoir c marrant mais cela ne m'etonne meme pas


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bah bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En plus elle a fait pareil avec le chat !


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2003)

Au moins, cela évite de "se faire chier" au boulot !


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

Pas si sûr


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> En plus elle a fait pareil avec le chat !



je donne un bout d'imac a celui qui referme le couvercle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais faut que le chat soit dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

faitte gaffe Sir tente une remonter


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Putain il a morflé !!


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, cela évite de "se faire chier" au boulot !



Ca dépend du boss !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2004)

un prémice de l'iMac G5 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et toute la gamme y passe


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

aaaaaAAAAaaaaah j'veux les mêmes chez moi !!


----------



## aricosec (6 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et toute la gamme y passe


.
faut etre gonflé,venir dire ici que apple c'est de la merde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
enfin chacun son avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
pour ma part je ne me prononce pas
.
il suffit de gribouille
.
en ce moment il est dechainé
.
il doit etre malade
.
la dysentrie peut etre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
pauvre gribouillette


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

Ouuuula y'a pas que le arico de sec

Faut pas voir le mal parout


----------



## aricosec (7 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuula y'a pas que le arico de sec
> 
> Faut pas voir le mal parout


par ou je ne sais pas,mais partout ,c'est possible
arfff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 gasppp


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Février 2004)

C'est WebO qui trouve que ca manque de mec à poil dans les chiottes du bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ..  _on va lui faire plaisir ..._ 

Qui veut essayer le papier Renova .. ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Ben on va lui faire plaisir alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Finn j'ai vérifié


----------



## WebOliver (29 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est WebO qui trouve que ca manque de mec à poil dans les chiottes du bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Préférais Bécassine...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Finn j'ai vérifié



J'ai pas l'impression


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2004)

c'etait ma contribution.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

petite pensée aux travailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_déjà faite dans les users par moi-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

Qui a fait çà ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> petite pensée aux travailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ratiocines Finn


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qui a fait çà ?



thebig à accouché d'une nouvelle forme d'entitée ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Pour Bassman


----------



## Krynn (30 Juin 2004)

tout pour les chiote turcs:

http://www.cgx-online.com/chiottes/affich.php?type=all&start=0&nb=25


----------



## turnover (1 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qui a fait çà ?


Mon fils


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Septembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2004)

Pipi, caca, prout ! J'ai bon ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

Ca y est oui?  On vous laisse 5 minutes tous seuls et regardez dans quel état on récupère le thread!    :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

Un ptit pour la route ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2005)

Cadeau pour vous les filles 



 

Bon café et bonne miction


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Mai 2005)

cette vespasienne est quand meme bien fréquentée... des modos des accro a mac g ... waaa     grand lieu luxueux de rencontres mondaines    (bon oki je sors.. :rose: )


----------

